# Which entitlement for working 3 day week?



## zanub (19 Jun 2009)

Hi all, I have been put on short time at work. I will be on a 3 day week instead of 5 day. HR said I'm entitled to sw payment for the two day's I'm off. What I'm wondering is how much will I get & how is it calculated? I know someone on short time in another company who gets €81.00 for the two day's not working. she works, mon, tue & thur

The HR girl said that I'm entitled to €101.00. But when I queried hr about my pal on €81 she said it depends on what day's I'm not working because of something called saturday supplement taken into account. She wasn't 100% sure and need's to check it out over the wkend.  The gist of what I picked up is the SW ppl count back 6 day's & if you're not working 3 of the six you get sat supplement. My employer wanted me to work mon, wed & thur but I wanted mon, tue & wed so we agreed on tue, wed, thur but if this affects my entitlements I'd like to know. Any one know about this. It's a mine field! 

seemingly aswell, if you work < 117hrs a month you're holiday pay is calculated at 8% so this works out at 12 days holidays in a year whereas I have accrued 11 days so far since beginning of year. It's all very comfusing.


----------



## Sue Ellen (19 Jun 2009)

*Re: Which entitlement?*

Until some of the experts on AAM can give a reply you may find some of this information on

www.welfare.ie

or

www.citizensinformation.ie


----------



## Dinkey (24 Jun 2009)

Hiya well I was reduced to a 3 day week back in March from a 5 day week.  The social welfare work on a 6 day week and take into account saturday work.  A full week on the dole is 204e this is if you have enough stamps to get you the top amount.  Therefore if you are working 3 days, you are entitled to claim for the other three days even if you don't work on Saturdays.  Therefore divide 204 by 6 = 34 and multiply by 3 which is 102e. The only exception is on bank holiday weeks when your payment is cut down to 2 days i.e. 34 x 2 = 68e.  Perhaps your friend didn't have enough stamps worked up and thats why she didn't get the top rate of benefit.Can't help you on the holidays though cos don't know anything about it.  sorry!  Hope that helps!


----------



## zanub (1 Jul 2009)

Dinkey said:


> Hiya well I was reduced to a 3 day week back in March from a 5 day week.  The social welfare work on a 6 day week and take into account saturday work.  A full week on the dole is 204e this is if you have enough stamps to get you the top amount.  Therefore if you are working 3 days, you are entitled to claim for the other three days even if you don't work on Saturdays.  Therefore divide 204 by 6 = 34 and multiply by 3 which is 102e. The only exception is on bank holiday weeks when your payment is cut down to 2 days i.e. 34 x 2 = 68e.  Perhaps your friend didn't have enough stamps worked up and thats why she didn't get the top rate of benefit.Can't help you on the holidays though cos don't know anything about it.  sorry!  Hope that helps!



Thanks! This is my last full week :-(( Its going to be very strange next Monday morning with no work to go to. Hopefully, I can get some part time work, but I wouldn't hold my breath... feck all out there.


----------



## GrowMeOwn (4 Jul 2009)

I was on a 5 day week, full time, and last February, put on a 4 day week, along with all of my work colleagues.  This simply resulted in a 20% drop in gross salary.  You cannot claim anything, when on a 4 day week.  However, since early June, we are now all on a 3 day week, and like what the first replier stated, you are entitled to €34 per day, when on a 3 day week, but paid for 3 days, as Saturdays are included, irrespective if your job working days are only MON-FRI.

I have calculated that I will actually take home more money per month, being on a 3 day week, (including the s/welfare payments), then I was on a 4 day week.


----------



## toffeeman (11 Jul 2009)

Are kids & wife not working taken into consideration when seeking Job Seekers Benefit for a 3 day week?


----------



## Black Sheep (12 Jul 2009)

Yes if you give them the correct information they will pay the dependant and child allowance


----------



## buzzment (13 Jul 2009)

Im on a 3 day week since February and I only get 2 days off the social.I dont know how ye are getting 3 days..the payment is 2 days..seems to me its all depends on the social welfare office you go to or the person who processes your claim..


----------



## SkippyOD (14 Jul 2009)

GrowMeOwn said:


> I was on a 5 day week, full time, and last February, put on a 4 day week, along with all of my work colleagues. This simply resulted in a 20% drop in gross salary. *You cannot claim anything, when on a 4 day week*. However, since early June, we are now all on a 3 day week, and like what the first replier stated, you are entitled to €34 per day, when on a 3 day week, but paid for 3 days, as Saturdays are included, irrespective if your job working days are only MON-FRI.
> 
> I have calculated that I will actually take home more money per month, being on a 3 day week, (including the s/welfare payments), then I was on a 4 day week.


 

Not totally accurate. I'm on a 4 day week now but because we are taking it full week/3 day week alternativley, we get the SW every 2nd week. It has to be across a Saturday because of the SW's working week so its a Thur/Fri, Fri/Mon, or a Mon/Tues as all run across the Saturday. I'm not sure how much exactly, whether its the 81 or 102 euro but you can definitly claim something...


----------

